# hauling wood with garden tractor?



## bigblue12v (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone using a garden tractor to haul firewood out of the woods? I don't have any woods to cut on my property, most of the land I can cut in is pretty hilly. I have a 4wd garden tractor with ag tires and weight all around. Wondering how well it might do pulling a wagon with rounds through hilly woods. Or a atv style log arch even better. It doesn't have locking differentials nor a lot of articulation in the front axle, it's really best at ground engaging attachments and soft ground or traveling across muddy areas. Aka can't climb logs across the trail... Wondering if it's a waste of time to build an arch to use behind it. The kind that hitches to tractor and picks the whole log up not dragging it in the mud. 
Thanks

MS360 Pro 
MS170 
009L
Central Boiler CL5036 heating my house, water and 30x40 shop
04 Ram 3500 Cummins QCLB flatbed 4wd
Custom built 4wd Lawn Boy garden tractor with a slew of attachments
Jacobsen Turf Cat T422D with Kubota D950 22hp diesel 72" mower soon to be building splitter attachment (13 gpm single stage 4" cylinder)


----------



## Fred Wright (Feb 15, 2015)

Yup, been doin' this for years with a dump cart. Ag tires and wheel weights are a must. Avoid muddy ground and you should be fine with it. It's easy to mire these things down where the ground is soft and wet.


----------



## bigblue12v (Feb 15, 2015)

I run 26x12x12 ags in the rear and 18x9.50's up front, it flat out eats when you get in mucky mud. That being said, no one really enjoys getting stuck when trying to get work done. It does have a 2,000# winch up front though. I prefer my 4 wheel wagon it holds more and is a much smoother and more stable ride vs. my 2 wheel dump cart, ruts a lot less as well so theoretically won't get stuck as easy. Just curious about dragging a log arch. I'd think with some big soft flotation tires it would be ok. 

MS360 Pro 
MS170 
009L
Central Boiler CL5036 heating my house, water and 30x40 shop
04 Ram 3500 Cummins QCLB flatbed 4wd
Custom built 4wd Lawn Boy garden tractor with a slew of attachments
Jacobsen Turf Cat T422D with Kubota D950 22hp diesel 72" mower soon to be building splitter attachment (13 gpm single stage 4" cylinder)


----------



## tla100 (Feb 15, 2015)

Now that is a mean looking lawn tractor.

Nothing like that for me. If truck can't get there, skidloader hopefully can, if not, it is staying.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 15, 2015)

Bigblue, nice ride! I got a little honda that cuts the grass and gets the snot beat outa it hauling wood. I only have one wheel drive so tire chains are a must. Your machine looks sweet!


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 15, 2015)

I often use our old WheelHorse 312-8 with a 12hp Kohler. Ag tires in the back. I can get it into places in the woods better than the big tractor sometimes, and it sips fuel just puttering along. 

I was really close to getting an old large frame GE electric tractor, sans mower deck. I think it would have been a cool wood hauler with new batteries and ag tires.


----------



## bigblue12v (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks guys! I converted it, actually I did the 4wd conversion, added electric power steering, built a 3 point hitch (rare factory option I couldn't find one so I built it) and added a hydraulic top link (must have with certain attachments, once you've used one you won't go back) and upgraded the seat, cup holder and added the cooler/tool box. And winch of course. Stock tire sizes were 23/10.50 rear and 16/6.50 front. And I rebuilt the driveshaft when I first got it. It actually came out of a mower junkyard and this is lucky the original paint. 

MS360 Pro 
MS170 
009L
Central Boiler CL5036 heating my house, water and 30x40 shop
04 Ram 3500 Cummins QCLB flatbed 4wd
Custom built 4wd Lawn Boy garden tractor with a slew of attachments
Jacobsen Turf Cat T422D with Kubota D950 22hp diesel 72" mower soon to be building splitter attachment (13 gpm single stage 4" cylinder)


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Feb 15, 2015)

i just use a old beater murray lawn tractor from the early 80's 8hp 3spd pulls my little cart around fine from going to the wood pile to the house.


----------



## chuckwood (Feb 16, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> I often use our old WheelHorse 312-8 with a 12hp Kohler. Ag tires in the back. I can get it into places in the woods better than the big tractor sometimes, and it sips fuel just puttering along.
> 
> I was really close to getting an old large frame GE electric tractor, sans mower deck. I think it would have been a cool wood hauler with new batteries and ag tires.



I've got a wheelhorse 312-8 with a ten hp Kohler. These things are built seriously heavy duty. Unfortunately, mine has been used hard all its life and has thrown a rod. It's been sitting idle for three years. When I get time, I plan on rebuilding the motor, but the prices on rebuild kits are pretty high. A new heavy duty cast iron Kohler engine to replace it completely is over $800.00. In the meantime, I'm using a yamaha four wheeler for hauling firewood. However, with chains on it, my old wheelhorse could go places the 4 wheeler or my Kubota tractor can't handle.


----------



## zogger (Feb 16, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> I often use our old WheelHorse 312-8 with a 12hp Kohler. Ag tires in the back. I can get it into places in the woods better than the big tractor sometimes, and it sips fuel just puttering along.
> 
> I was really close to getting an old large frame GE electric tractor, sans mower deck. I think it would have been a cool wood hauler with new batteries and ag tires.



I used my WH c101 a lot before, hauling a wagon in and out of the woods, and dragging logs and big ole landscaping rocks out. It has turf tires, but...with the rototiller on the back, need more traction, drop it down adjusted to dig in just a few inches and engage pto lever.


----------



## Big_Al (Feb 16, 2015)

Just watch your angles and be careful on all those hills.


----------



## milkman (Feb 16, 2015)

chuckwood said:


> I've got a wheelhorse 312-8 with a ten hp Kohler. These things are built seriously heavy duty. Unfortunately, mine has been used hard all its life and has thrown a rod. It's been sitting idle for three years. When I get time, I plan on rebuilding the motor, but the prices on rebuild kits are pretty high. A new heavy duty cast iron Kohler engine to replace it completely is over $800.00. In the meantime, I'm using a yamaha four wheeler for hauling firewood. However, with chains on it, my old wheelhorse could go places the 4 wheeler or my Kubota tractor can't handle.




Repower that thing with a Yanmar diesel clone, the Wheelhorse is sure tough enough to handle the torque and last forever.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-10HP-SM...568?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4a9e30b0

Or maybe one of these.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-16HP-Ga...824?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bcdc0ea8


----------



## Dr. Hackemoff (Feb 16, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> I often use our old WheelHorse 312-8 with a 12hp Kohler. Ag tires in the back. I can get it into places in the woods better than the big tractor sometimes, and it sips fuel just puttering along.
> 
> I was really close to getting an old large frame GE electric tractor, sans mower deck. I think it would have been a cool wood hauler with new batteries and ag tires.



Toro Garden Tractor...blew the 16 single Kohler Courage and replaced it with a 23 HP Kaw twin


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 16, 2015)

milkman said:


> Repower that thing with a Yanmar diesel clone, the Wheelhorse is sure tough enough to handle the torque and last forever.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-10HP-SM...568?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4a9e30b0
> 
> ...



I really looked into those at one time, but the darn Kohler works so well. It fired right up with temperatures in the mid-teens the other day. The throttle cable was frozen as usual, but I know to park it with the throttle at a good useable rpm!


----------



## zogger (Feb 16, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> I really looked into those at one time, but the darn Kohler works so well. It fired right up with temperatures in the mid-teens the other day. The throttle cable was frozen as usual, but I know to park it with the throttle at a good useable rpm!



I looked at those china clone diesels as well for a replacement for the non running k241 on mine. But...finally got a weak spark the other day and today got a call from the local dealer and my new points and pushrod came in, so I'll try that. If I can't get this old one going now, I am thinking the cheapest usable option is a harbor freight predator gasser. I'd *like* the diesel but it's too high, for a little bit more I could get a two cylinder deutz tractor local to me. Ugly but runs..


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 16, 2015)

zogger said:


> I looked at those china clone diesels as well for a replacement for the non running k241 on mine. But...finally got a weak spark the other day and today got a call from the local dealer and my new points and pushrod came in, so I'll try that. If I can't get this old one going now, I am thinking the cheapest usable option is a harbor freight predator gasser. I'd *like* the diesel but it's too high, for a little bit more I could get a two cylinder deutz tractor local to me. Ugly but runs..


Good choice! I was first looking at those diesels to replace the crap Tecumseh 10hp on my generator, back when we still had an oil fired heating system I wanted to rig it up to run off the hating oil tank. But that's gone now - wood heat only! And we got a better generator.


----------



## tla100 (Feb 16, 2015)

Y


zogger said:


> I looked at those china clone diesels as well for a replacement for the non running k241 on mine. But...finally got a weak spark the other day and today got a call from the local dealer and my new points and pushrod came in, so I'll try that. If I can't get this old one going now, I am thinking the cheapest usable option is a harbor freight predator gasser. I'd *like* the diesel but it's too high, for a little bit more I could get a two cylinder deutz tractor local to me. Ugly but runs..



You will love the Deutz. Sips diesal. If I was a bit closer I would be interested in it, heck.


----------



## Jere39 (Feb 16, 2015)

I built this log arch last Spring (hence mower deck on tractor, which I remove for winter time firewood processing)







But usually, I buck and split in the woods and use my cart:






But in the end, I found a great deal on a 12 year old ATV that I can use all year, without worry of my mower deck:


----------



## Dirtboy (Feb 16, 2015)

I either use this or my ATV. Depends on the terrain.


The 3 point hitch is great for dragging the splitter around also.


----------



## zogger (Feb 16, 2015)

tla100 said:


> Y
> 
> 
> You will love the Deutz. Sips diesal. If I was a bit closer I would be interested in it, heck.



Oh, I am not going to buy it, was just saying for the 700 bucks for a chinese yanmar diesel clone engine, I could get a running smallish deutz for not much more. I already have two here to use a 6206 and a dx90 with FEL. They are my boss's but I am the only one who uses them, his other guys use different tractors.

The 6206 gets unreal fuel mileage, simply amazing.

At my budget, the 300 dollar predator gas engine is a better option for my wheelhorse, if I can't get the real old k241 running. That's the only "real" tractor I personally own.


----------



## tla100 (Feb 16, 2015)

What size is the Deutz and what they asking if you don't mind? Grandpa bought a 6006 I think, new in the '70's and brother still has on the homeplace. Great tractor. Lot of memories. Lot of hours but in great shape. Not too many old ones around here. They are cold blooded though...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 17, 2015)

I couldn't imagine a small yard tractor to pull much in the woods. Last summer I used a 6x6 RANGER to skid on a small property and it did "meh" at best. Normally use a 648D with weighted tires and chains.


----------



## zogger (Feb 17, 2015)

tla100 said:


> What size is the Deutz and what they asking if you don't mind? Grandpa bought a 6006 I think, new in the '70's and brother still has on the homeplace. Great tractor. Lot of memories. Lot of hours but in great shape. Not too many old ones around here. They are cold blooded though...


Not sure on real bottom line, but first ask was 15, then I pointed out four tires all whipped to nuthin, old guy went hmm, you're right..I left it at that. I would guess he would take 10 smilin bens if you flashed it at him, but don't know, that's my best guess though. That was early last summer though, no idea if it is still there. I just passed on it at the time. I was just using that as a ballpark, I have seen similar around here now and then for small and well used. Always plenty of like old ford N series and so on for sale, too. Nice tractors, but nearest dealer with parts is pretty far away.

Ya, cold natured, no glow plugs, they use some sort of intake heater thing that doesn't work very well. Once cranked though, smooth. Pull good, at least the two I have used.


----------



## bigblue12v (Feb 17, 2015)

Lots of good input here people! 
Jere, nice arch and nice tractor. Since I have to cut elsewhere, in order to take my splitter, cart and tractor I'd have a lot of equipment to drag around. I have a 8'x9' flatbed with racks on my truck, was thinking if I could drag logs out whole and use a truck bed crane to load them into the truck and trailer the tractor and arch. Just thinking out loud... Or cut rounds and haul out that way but it's back breaking and I want to run 30" pieces for my OWB so pretty big rounds depending on the tree. 

MS360 Pro 
MS170 
009L
Central Boiler CL5036 heating my house, water and 30x40 shop
04 Ram 3500 Cummins QCLB flatbed 4wd
Custom built 4wd Lawn Boy garden tractor with a slew of attachments
Jacobsen Turf Cat T422D with Kubota D950 22hp diesel 72" mower soon to be building splitter attachment (13 gpm single stage 4" cylinder)


----------



## bigblue12v (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's a couple videos, sorry I didn't have a helper to take videos so I had to set the phone down on something while I plowed. Off topic shame on me lol sorry. 

Plowing snow with the 4wd Lawn Boy 60" plow: 

Plowing snow with the 4wd Lawn Boy 60" plow: 

MS360 Pro 
MS170 
009L
Central Boiler CL5036 heating my house, water and 30x40 shop
04 Ram 3500 Cummins QCLB flatbed 4wd
Custom built 4wd Lawn Boy garden tractor with a slew of attachments
Jacobsen Turf Cat T422D with Kubota D950 22hp diesel 72" mower soon to be building splitter attachment (13 gpm single stage 4" cylinder)


----------



## zogger (Feb 17, 2015)

bigblue12v said:


> Here's a couple videos, sorry I didn't have a helper to take videos so I had to set the phone down on something while I plowed. Off topic shame on me lol sorry.
> 
> Plowing snow with the 4wd Lawn Boy 60" plow:
> 
> ...




That little tractor is doing good!


----------



## bigblue12v (Feb 17, 2015)

zogger said:


> That little tractor is doing good!


Thanks! Don't even have any weight on the rear, not even running loaded tires yet. Not bad for a 60" blade. 

MS360 Pro 
MS170 
009L
Central Boiler CL5036 heating my house, water and 30x40 shop
04 Ram 3500 Cummins QCLB flatbed 4wd
Custom built 4wd Lawn Boy garden tractor with a slew of attachments
Jacobsen Turf Cat T422D with Kubota D950 22hp diesel 72" mower soon to be building splitter attachment (13 gpm single stage 4" cylinder)


----------



## zogger (Feb 17, 2015)

bigblue12v said:


> Thanks! Don't even have any weight on the rear, not even running loaded tires yet. Not bad for a 60" blade.
> 
> MS360 Pro
> MS170
> ...



That lawnboy isn't a two stroke is it? Doesn't sound like it, just wondering though.


----------



## bigblue12v (Feb 17, 2015)

zogger said:


> That lawnboy isn't a two stroke is it? Doesn't sound like it, just wondering though.


Nope, good ol' Kohler Magnum 18hp opposed twin. These are awesome engines in my opinion. I have another just like it on another machine both have been excellent and very powerful, loads of torque for an 18 and pretty smooth for opposed twin. Much smoother than the Briggs opposed twins in my opinion. 

MS360 Pro 
MS170 
009L
Central Boiler CL5036 heating my house, water and 30x40 shop
04 Ram 3500 Cummins QCLB flatbed 4wd
Custom built 4wd Lawn Boy garden tractor with a slew of attachments
Jacobsen Turf Cat T422D with Kubota D950 22hp diesel 72" mower soon to be building splitter attachment (13 gpm single stage 4" cylinder)


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 17, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I couldn't imagine a small yard tractor to pull much in the woods. Last summer I used a 6x6 RANGER to skid on a small property and it did "meh" at best. Normally use a 648D with weighted tires and chains.


comparing a lawn tractor, or ATV to a mid size skidder? yeah those are comparable 
you cant even compare a 440 to a 648...never mind comparing a lawn tractor to a 648...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 17, 2015)

That was point... use the right tool for the job.




nathon918 said:


> comparing a lawn tractor, or ATV to a mid size skidder? yeah those are comparable
> you cant even compare a 440 to a 648...never mind comparing a lawn tractor to a 648...





nathon918 said:


> comparing a lawn tractor, or ATV to a mid size skidder? yeah those are comparable
> you cant even compare a 440 to a 648...never mind comparing a lawn tractor to a 648...


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 17, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> That was point... use the right tool for the job.


 how is a skidder the right tool? its not like he's production logging, if he were then yes a skidder would be the right tool, but to pull out small quantities of small firewood... a skidder isn't needed


----------



## bigblue12v (Feb 19, 2015)

I've seen a few skidders for sale but not anything I can afford, justify or likely even use. I'm cutting on other people's property removing down and dead stuff not doing full fledged logging, so I must use something that can navigate existing paths instead of cutting a road through their property.

Are we back on topic now? Lol I think we all want a skidder, but most of us will continue to dream. 

MS360 Pro 
MS170 
009L
Central Boiler CL5036 heating my house, water and 30x40 shop
04 Ram 3500 Cummins QCLB flatbed 4wd
Custom built 4wd Lawn Boy garden tractor with a slew of attachments
Jacobsen Turf Cat T422D with Kubota D950 22hp diesel 72" mower soon to be building splitter attachment (13 gpm single stage 4" cylinder)


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 19, 2015)

bigblue12v said:


> Are we back on topic now?


 
if we are it likely wont be for long...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 19, 2015)

I didn't say that is what he needed.. once again someone ASS-U-ME ing. I can't imagine a yard tractor can pull much of a log.



nathon918 said:


> how is a skidder the right tool? its not like he's production logging, if he were then yes a skidder would be the right tool, but to pull out small quantities of small firewood... a skidder isn't needed


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 19, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I didn't say that is what he needed.. once again someone ASS-U-ME ing. I can't imagine a yard tractor can pull much of a log.


so just what would you recommend???
small lawn tractors can pull a lot more than most people think...
this is just an example that's around 2500-3000 lbs


----------



## Jetterbug (Feb 19, 2015)

Here's my little guy. I use him to bring a couple days worth from the shed to the backdoor


----------



## unclemoustache (Feb 19, 2015)

I do it all the time. Never had a problem.


----------



## Jetterbug (Feb 19, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> I do it all the time. Never had a problem.
> 
> View attachment 405283


Now looks like a good time for a thorough servicing. Sharpen blades maybe ...! )


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 20, 2015)

Love mine just wish it were 4wd can't wait to get ag tires for her next year. Even with a differential lock the little yanmar diesel runs out of traction far before power. When she does get loaded up she puffs a small black cloud n keeps on rollin


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 20, 2015)

Oops deleted double post


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 20, 2015)

A 4wd ATV at a minimum, 6wd better.

4wd compact tractor, something in the 25-35hp area. 2wd medium sized tractor, with chains or 4wd. Something 45-60hp area.

Off the Sears floor the mowers aren't pulling much. Toss a few hundred $$ into better tires, weights, etc and it will maybe pull A 10ft log, maybe 20 ft if the ground is nice... still rough on the machine.

the tread is asking if a yard tractor would work.. just my thoughts. 

All depends on the area and what your idea of being productive is. I'm not even thinking as a Logger here. I'd rather not spend all day fighting with a too small tractor, or moving short little logs... BUT maybe dragging a 4ft log at a time is just fine for soneone else. And yes I realize a 150k skidder "might" be overkill for a few people... probably the same people that think owning 2 chainsaws is 1 too many hehaha!

I guess don't have dreams that a 20hp Cub Cadet is going to become a skidder haha.



nathon918 said:


> so just what would you recommend???
> small lawn tractors can pull a lot more than most people think...
> this is just an example that's around 2500-3000 lbs


----------



## zogger (Feb 20, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> A 4wd ATV at a minimum, 6wd better.
> 
> 4wd compact tractor, something in the 25-35hp area. 2wd medium sized tractor, with chains or 4wd. Something 45-60hp area.
> 
> ...



A lot is nomenclature. There's a big difference between a riding lawnmower shaped like a baby tractor, and a real garden tractor. Very similar in size, quite different in useful capabilities for the small scale homesteader and wood scrounger.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 20, 2015)

True, the old iron was a lot tougher than most of the tin framed models built in the last 20 years.
I have a Sears garden tractor, 1998 year model. I had to put ATV tires all around, liquid fill them and about 350 lbs of weight for it to be worth a hoot to push a 4ft snowblower. Even still a stockish compact tractor would eat it for breakfast. I couldn't imagine skidding logs with it.
I use it to move around firewood with a yard cart but that's across my lawn... the ZTR mower does that too.

Another decent piece of equiptment, perhaps more useful that a CUT is a skid steer. I pulled easily 30 cords of tree length out with a TR270 this fall. Impressive little machine. The S250 I own works real nice too. Near unstoppable with tracks over the tires.


----------



## zogger (Feb 20, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> True, the old iron was a lot tougher than most of the tin framed models built in the last 20 years.
> I have a Sears garden tractor, 1998 year model. I had to put ATV tires all around, liquid fill them and about 350 lbs of weight for it to be worth a hoot to push a 4ft snowblower. Even still a stockish compact tractor would eat it for breakfast. I couldn't imagine skidding logs with it.
> I use it to move around firewood with a yard cart but that's across my lawn... the ZTR mower does that too.
> 
> Another decent piece of equiptment, perhaps more useful that a CUT is a skid steer. I pulled easily 30 cords of tree length out with a TR270 this fall. Impressive little machine. The S250 I own works real nice too. Near unstoppable with tracks over the tires.



Expensive, but anything with tracks sure do work. My boss has a little baby crawler, a Dresser, with wide tracks, geez loweez, down in the mud, hauled out a near full stuck litter spreader like nuthin. We had two big wheeled tractors first chained together, zip, truck stayed stuck. Little crawler, no probs.


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 20, 2015)

I find a good garden tractor and a cart is great for a home firewood gatherer. Sometimes I use my 30hp Kioti LK3054 and loader, but it's got filled industrial tread tires and makes a mess. It's too big to get into many places in the woods too. I almost never skid logs anymore either, as it chews things up and embeds too much junk into the wood. As for skid steers and other major equipment - I suppose some folks have the money or have access to the equipment in connection to a business, but otherwise I could heat my house with fossil fuels or electricity for quite a while for the price of that stuff.

Here's the tractor in all it's rusty glory (I don't haul much with the blades on of course). It's ugly but runs like a top.


----------



## Jetterbug (Feb 20, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> I find a good garden tractor and a cart is great for a home firewood gatherer. Sometimes I use my 30hp Kioti LK3054 and loader, but it's got filled industrial tread tires and makes a mess. It's too big to get into many places in the woods too. I almost never skid logs anymore either, as it chews things up and embeds too much junk into the wood. As for skid steers and other major equipment - I suppose some folks have the money or have access to the equipment in connection to a business, but otherwise I could heat my house with fossil fuels or electricity for quite a while for the price of that stuff.
> 
> Here's the tractor in all it's rusty glory (I don't haul much with the blades on of course). It's ugly but runs like a top.
> 
> View attachment 405452


Well said! Same here!


----------



## Whitespider (Feb 20, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> _*I couldn't imagine a small yard tractor to pull much in the woods.*_


----------



## Jetterbug (Feb 20, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> View attachment 405457
> View attachment 405458
> View attachment 405459
> View attachment 405460
> View attachment 405461


Nice ! Cool place as well. How far from Highlandville are ya? Trout fish up there


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 20, 2015)

Once mine was set up "right",







It will pull a pretty good load,






I'll have to get a pict. of it in action some time...

SR


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 20, 2015)

Maybe I misread the posts, but I thought he was looking for something to SKID logs, not cart firewood? Carting firewood is much easier than dragging logs.

I understand the homeonwer isn't worried about pulling 5+ cords of logs in a "twitch" like I am, but with the yard tractors I've run, then pretty much get stuck on wet leaves while cutting the lawn, never mind while dragging a heavy log.

I use my Cub Cadel ZTR for toting firewood in a cart about the same as in that pic. It DID fine till I put too much weight on the tongue and bent the rear ends so the tires now do / \

Sure a yard tractor can be setup to sort of do the job, and if works for you, then great. For "real" work, the suggestions I made would work better IMO.



Whitespider said:


> View attachment 405457
> View attachment 405458
> View attachment 405459
> View attachment 405460
> View attachment 405461


----------



## zogger (Feb 20, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Maybe I misread the posts, but I thought he was looking for something to SKID logs, not cart firewood? Carting firewood is much easier than dragging logs.
> 
> I understand the homeonwer isn't worried about pulling 5+ cords of logs in a "twitch" like I am, but with the yard tractors I've run, then pretty much get stuck on wet leaves while cutting the lawn, never mind while dragging a heavy log.
> 
> ...



I've pulled single pines and sweetgums out with my wheelhorse, around 6-8 inch diameter, 15-20 feet long. That's how we built our first garden here, log/raised beds. And I used that because it could snake into the woods much easier than either of the full size tractors I use here.

But ya, as you go up in size and specialty with equipment, you can do more work. No one is arguing that at all, just you can do "enough" with a real garden tractor to make it useful. Skidding or small log arch or trailer. Then there's all the other attachments to make it useful.

Yep, not a monster skidder, but they can drag *some* logs.


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 20, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Maybe I misread the posts, but I thought he was looking for something to SKID logs, not cart firewood?


 
you should re read the original post then... even the post is labeled "hauling wood with a garden tractor"
a properly setup garden tractor(NOT a lawn mower) will out pull any 4x4 ATV, they just don't have the weight to get enough traction or transmission to handle extra weight + a load
heres a tractor skidding with only wheel weights...more weigh and chains and he could pull more


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 21, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> you should re read the original post then... even the post is labeled "hauling wood with a garden tractor"
> a properly setup garden tractor(NOT a lawn mower) will out pull any 4x4 ATV, they just don't have the weight to get enough traction or transmission to handle extra weight + a load
> heres a tractor skidding with only wheel weights...more weigh and chains and he could pull more




Well, I have both, REAL garden tractors and ATV's... I have a hard time believing that a garden tractor will out pull my Yamaha Grizzly... Keep in mind, I can add weight to my Grizzly too...

I've skidded with both, I'm betting my Grizz will out skid a garden tractor...

SR


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 21, 2015)

I cut a small property last summer that had a good 20%+ grade from the road down to a lake (like hard to walk it steep in some spots). We used a 6x6 Polaris ATV. I was damn impressed, had minimal trouble skidding 20"+ round tree length logs as long as then didn't dig into the dirt (didn't have a log arch). Some we cut in 1/2 so we could make it between the turns on the skid road we had going.

I can't load the video (my internet isn't fast enough) but I know for sure a yard tractor wouldn't have done even 1/2 the work the ATV did.


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 21, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Well, I have both, REAL garden tractors and ATV's... I have a hard time believing that a garden tractor will out pull my Yamaha Grizzly... Keep in mind, I can add weight to my Grizzly too...
> 
> I've skidded with both, I'm betting my Grizz will out skid a garden tractor...
> 
> SR


yeah until you eat through/ break the torque converter belt... its the weakest part of the transmission basically like slipping a clutch to move slow...if you do it too long you will wear it out
or you sit there and spin the tires with the torque converter "locked up" and dig your self a hole or burn your tires off... neither sound effective or reliable to me...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 21, 2015)

hmm, lets see......i am a logger, full time for over 25 years. what do you think i get wood up to the house with?

it will easily out pull my big bear 4x4. it has a hydrostat the size of a small skidsteer, it is not a lawn mower.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 21, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> yeah until you eat through/ break the torque converter belt... its the weakest part of the transmission basically like slipping a clutch to move slow...if you do it too long you will wear it out
> or you sit there and spin the tires with the torque converter "locked up" and dig your self a hole or burn your tires off... neither sound effective or reliable to me...



You obviously know nothing about a Yamaha Grizzly torque converter/tranny/clutch system, OR how it works...

SR


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 21, 2015)

by the way, for you guys wanting to rebuild your kohler, this has the ebay cheap kit in it for 4 years very hard use.


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 21, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> You obviously know nothing about a Yamaha Grizzly torque converter/tranny/clutch system, OR how it works...
> 
> SR


what that with a CVT like that you not only have a belt to wear out, you also get a centrifugal clutch to wear out....more/ more expensive parts replaced less frequent, or 1 cheap part replaced more frequently...take your pick (they both suck)

without a "positive" type reduction all the way to the axles (see manual transmission) there will always be something slipping/wearing out at slow speeds with drive systems like that...ATV's aren't made for slow speeds, yeah they can go slow, but not without slipping/wearing the drive system


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Feb 21, 2015)

An adequate sized garden tractor is also more maneuverable than an atv imo. Especially with a trailer. Sharper turning, better backing etc.

An appropriately sized trailer for the tractor and the conditions is the key to productivity. Too small and you waste time making trips. Too large and you can end up in precarious positions. If you are working on firm, reasonably level ground, a small tractor can move a cord of wood around. If you are working on substantial inclines, its a good rule of thumb to not have your trailer weight exceed you tractor weight.

If you are working on soft ground...have large tires. But not necessarily"flotation" tires. Pickup truck tires or implement tires are better because they are easier rolling, especially when loaded. Larger diameter is much better because they not only aid in giving a bigger footprint, but give you a better angle of approach for climbing over obstacles and out of ruts. Small tires are for toys.

The OP mentioned his trailer and his wagon. IMO, these are both toys. Build a trailer with at least double the capacity, put some used auto tires on it and go to town. You don't really need spring suspension unless you log a lot of hiway miles. A bed 3-4' wide and 6-9' long and sides 24-42" high. Another benefit of larger diameter wheels is a better ride. This will be small enough to maneuver in tight woods and big enough for a relatively substantial load. Your tractor should handle it fine.

I'm sure log arches have their practical uses...like if you are actually after logs. But for getting firewood, they seem like another excuse to waste time farting around. All depends on what your real objective is.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 21, 2015)

The deck took a beating going on the atv trails, but the quad didn't want to play along so the red Honda got thrown into duty. I wish I had a older Wheel Horse to pull my trailers but sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do. I will say, this mower didn't want to play along untill the tire chains were put on, and even then it had limitations. They hydro would pull, just traction limited.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 21, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> what that with a CVT like that you not only have a belt to wear out, you also get a centrifugal clutch to wear out....more/ more expensive parts replaced less frequent, or 1 cheap part replaced more frequently...take your pick (they both suck)
> 
> without a "positive" type reduction all the way to the axles (see manual transmission) there will always be something slipping/wearing out at slow speeds with drive systems like that...ATV's aren't made for slow speeds, yeah they can go slow, but not without slipping/wearing the drive system



Wrong again! First of all, my old Grizz is one of the first ones made in the 90's, never had a belt replaced, never had it slip and it's never had a clutch problem of any kind... It's pulled loads of rock off my fields that I bet you no garden tractor would have pulled and I do have numerous garden tractors, including MFWD Kubota's...so I know what they will do.

I've skidded some big logs with it too, enough of them to know what it will do. It NEVER slips the belt, last time I asked my dealer, he said they have never even replaced a belt on one! And as for the clutch, it's an "oil cooled" clutch, they absolutely are problem free too. Also, the low range in it, has a low enough gear along with all the low end torque the motor makes, you can go slow without any problems.....so you really need to use one for a time to know of what you speak!

SR


----------



## Whitespider (Feb 23, 2015)

Jetterbug said:


> _*How far from Highlandville are ya?*_


I'm southwest of there... maybe 45-50 miles as the crow flies, more like 70 on the roads.



Sawyer Rob said:


> _*Well, I have both, REAL garden tractors and ATV's... I have a hard time believing that a garden tractor will out pull my Yamaha Grizzly*_


Well, I know for a fact my old Sears garden tractor will out pull dad's 4x4 Honda ATV (does Foreman sound right?). Saturday we were pullin' logs out'a the ditch by his place (he took down an elm and 2 hard maple). When we got to the bigger logs the tires on his ATV would would slip and spin on the mix of snow, ice and loose gravel... and you could smell the clutches gettin' hot. I went and got my little, beat-up, old Sears... never slipped a wheel, but it don't pull as fast.

See, it has a "real" transmission/trans-axle in it... three forward gears, plus a high and low range. Put that thing in low range, 1st gear, run it full throttle, and it moves at a crawl (a lot slower than a man walks). With the (bias ply  ) tires plum full of fluid, wheel weights and chains it flat bites even on ice (just one rear wheel/tire weighs more than all 4 of the ATV's)... at such a low gear it won't pull the engine down one single RPM (something will break first). And because it's smaller and more maneuverable, it will go places while pullin' the trailer the ATV can't when not pullin' the trailer.

I suppose you could "load" the tires on an ATV but that would sort't destroy any ride 'n' drive quality... and you'd still be limited by the way the clutches slip and apply torque. ATV's are handy to have around, great pieces of utility equipment; but the drive lines ain't really designed for _real_ _heavy_ pullin'... you'll burn something up if ya' over do it. I've skidded some pretty big logs out'a the woodlot with my little tractor, slow but sure... logs I know dad's ATV couldn't (and it couldn't get down in those tight spots to hook on to 'em anyway).
*


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> It NEVER slips the belt, last time I asked my dealer, he said they have never even replaced a belt on one! And as for the clutch, it's an "oil cooled" clutch, they absolutely are problem free too. Also, the low range in it, has a low enough gear along with all the low end torque the motor makes, you can go slow without any problems.....so you really need to use one for a time to know of what you speak!


 
1st ...who the hell would bring it to the dealer to replace a belt...you? also you do know they're trying to sell you on it?, it wouldn't be in their interest to tell you that sort of stuff 
2nd... problem free clutch...OK what about life of the clutch...just because its oil cooled don't mean it doesn't wear out...look at any real manual ATV or dirt bike, or most motorcycles...all have oil cooled clutches and they all wear out.

think you should look into how a centrifugal clutch works...as soon as you reach the "engagement" RPM, if your not moving, theres something slipping, clutch or belt... (engagement rpm would be found with NO load tires off the ground...the more worn the clutch is the higher the engagement rpm would be


----------



## Dirtboy (Feb 23, 2015)

Geez, for a second there I thought I was on an ATV forum .


----------



## theswampthing (Feb 23, 2015)

The biggest log I've skidded with my 855 Wheel Horse was a 20' locust that was about 12" diameter, and it wasn't easy. Of course a bigger tractor will out pull it, but it works for small scale firewood production. No problem dragging smaller stuff down the mountain. I would love a 4x4 with an FEL, but this what I have.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 23, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> 1st ...who the hell would bring it to the dealer to replace a belt...you? also you do know they're trying to sell you on it?, it wouldn't be in their interest to tell you that sort of stuff
> 2nd... problem free clutch...OK what about life of the clutch...just because its oil cooled don't mean it doesn't wear out...look at any real manual ATV or dirt bike, or most motorcycles...all have oil cooled clutches and they all wear out.
> 
> think you should look into how a centrifugal clutch works...as soon as you reach the "engagement" RPM, if your not moving, theres something slipping, clutch or belt... (engagement rpm would be found with NO load tires off the ground...the more worn the clutch is the higher the engagement rpm would be



Look, I'm personal friends with the folks that have sold Yamaha's here since the 70's... I'm not just a walk in customer, the parts guy is the owners son and grew up in the business and is a friend of mine... They had not even sold one belt to that date... The Yamaha is NOT like other belt drives, it does NOT wear belts out... You obviously don't know anything about what you are speaking of, or you would already know better!

As for the clutch: It's over sized and OIL COOLED, they just aren't a problem... UNLIKE other brands that will have some belts wear out ect...

Like I said, we have had two Grizzly's, still have one here on the farm that get's some HD work... Original belt, original clutch, neither has had any problems and the belt had never slipped, squeaked or make any other noises! They are under full tension all the time and just plain don't have problems.

That's after 15 years of pulling BIG loads of rock out of my fields and many loads of firewood! I've also pulled more than one car and a few dead tractors with it, so you have no credibility with me!

As for pulling loads "it shouldn't be pulling", (like a dead tractor) I put 4' lengths of rail road track on the racks for weight + in one case, I had my 400 pound neighbor driving it... lol

Did you see my WH above chained up with duals and weights? I have 6 old REAL garden tractors plus a MFWD Kubota... I know what a garden tractor will do, I also know what my Grizz will do and it will out pull any of my garden tractors...

SO, unless you ALSO have "both" to use over several months, you do not know how they compare and you do not know what you are talking about...

SR

BTW, I have TWO old Sears garden tractors, including a Suburban 12...


----------



## Whitespider (Feb 24, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> _*SO, unless you ALSO have "both" to use over several months, you do not know how they compare...*_


I've used both over several years... if both can find the needed traction...
The ATV will pull, what it pulls, faster...
The little tractor will out-pull the ATV, but it does it much slower...

Simple way to settle it...  ...drive your ATV over here and we'll wrap a chain around the trailer balls. We'll use the hard-pack gravel road as the track and say the first guy to pull the other 100 yards from the start point is the winner. Go ahead and add all the weight you want; in fact, add enough so your wheels won't slip no matter how hard you mash the throttle... 'cause if ya' don't slip your wheels, I've got a side-bet that says your clutch goes up in smoke before we move 100 yards in either direction. An over-sized, heavy-duty clutch will take more abuse, but it still has a limit (they're all oil "cooled"... or oil bathed).
*


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2015)

I gotta side with SR here. I have a 2000 Yamaha Kodiak from new here on my farm dragging and towing way more than recommended and still on original belt and anything else in the drive train. During most of that time I also had a 318 JD which is a very well made garden tractor, but it wouldn't pull like the Yammy in normal woods work.
Now to the OPs question about hauling wood with a Garden Tractor, sure can if that's what you got


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 26, 2015)

@bigblue12v what did you decide to do with your kick @$$ tractor? Build a arch?


----------



## bigblue12v (Feb 27, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> @bigblue12v what did you decide to do with your kick @$$ tractor? Build a arch?


I have been so busy I haven't had time to do anything really, have used it to plow snow and haul my waste ash from my stove across the snowy frozen tundra that is my property. That's about it. The arch requires that I have a good way to load logs onto my truck, that's kind of the kicker. So far, the only way I can figure to do that is with a bed mounted crane. It's hard to picture that all of this offers any time savings over just bucking and hauling rounds. My idea was to avoid lifting heavy rounds and save time in the woods by trucking logs out and cutting up at my convenience at home. But I question which method is faster and easier. That's where I'm at.....


----------



## mcb (Jul 12, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I can't imagine a yard tractor can pull much of a log.




betcha i can drag them to the truck faster than you can wrestle them in.



























Deere 140 skidding a full hitch uphill.: 

deere 140 skidding: 


keep in mind theyre pines. those two with the beer i can do on flat ground but not uphill yet. without diff lock, you need cutting brakes to steer during a wheelie and to stop the spinning tire when you lose traction and start churning a hole. lifting the log high for traction is critical, and so is having as much front end ballast as you can get, as far forward as you can get it. 26x12s are required for floatation. theyll take about 16 gallons each, my fronts hold 3 gallons per.

still, a little sand, loose rocks or a good branch round will break traction pretty easy so the condition of your trail system is critical. gotta groom the woods before you can get an undersize machine to do oversize work. 1 wheel drive will never replace a 4wd with diff lock. if i were to build another i would only start with diff lock and power steer.. two hardest things to add later.


----------



## al-k (Jul 12, 2015)

I like to cut and split in the woods then haul it out with the cart. No mess to clean

My helper


----------



## Henry and Wanda (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello,
When I used to live in Maryland, my friend moved into a condo from a single family home. He asked me if I wanted his 1978 Hechinger MTD mower and cart. It has a twin 16hp Brigs. I said sure and proceeded to take off the mower deck and paint it camo. I have used it a lot and it is a great little tractor. I've since moved to Pa. on 18.5 acres and burn a lot of firewood that I cut and process. However, since I started to use the tractor more to haul firewood , I noticed it's one weak point. It doesn't weigh enough !!!
When I get a good load on the cart and hit a muddy or loose dirt area (especially going uphill) it will start to slip and lose traction (even with chains on ) !!!! I have had to half unload the cart just to get moving again. I still love the machine, but I thought I might need a heavier tractor. So, I started to look on the internet for something that was heavier, but not too expensive. I already own a bigger tractor....a 35 Hp New Holland with a cab and backhoe.....not real good in the mountains in tight spots. I found that the old Cub Lo-boys might be a good fix. They weigh about 1500 lbs....a lot more than the MTD....not much hp but the gears make up for that. So I found and bought a 1974 Cub Lo-boy for $1500. It was in great shape and was owned by one farm family all it's life. I took off the Woods mower deck and now have a great wood hauler. Even though it has turf tires, it really bites. I've thought about getting chains for it ( it has pretty big tires) but I haven't bit the bullet yet and sprung for them. So if any of you are having traction problems, this might be the fix for you.....it sure works good for me !!!!!! I named him Howard, after the grandfather that was the original purchaser !!!! Howard found a good home and earns his keep !!!!!

Henry and Wanda


----------



## mcb (Jul 12, 2015)

always fill your tires first thing. next see if it wheelies or spins. if it spins add chains, if it wheelies add weight. cement is the cheapest.


----------



## Fred Wright (Jul 12, 2015)

Ag tires with wheel weights or liquid filled tires are a good option. Weight should be on the wheels, not the axles. Many newer garden tractors and lawn buggies aren't designed to support weight on the frame or unibody.

A wheelie shouldn't be possible. If your tractor tries to stand on its hind legs you've likely got the point of pull above the rear axle.

Some things to bear in mind.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jul 12, 2015)

Henry and Wanda said:


> Hello,
> When I used to live in Maryland, my friend moved into a condo from a single family home. He asked me if I wanted his 1978 Hechinger MTD mower and cart. It has a twin 16hp Brigs. I said sure and proceeded to take off the mower deck and paint it camo. I have used it a lot and it is a great little tractor. I've since moved to Pa. on 18.5 acres and burn a lot of firewood that I cut and process. However, since I started to use the tractor more to haul firewood , I noticed it's one weak point. It doesn't weigh enough !!!
> When I get a good load on the cart and hit a muddy or loose dirt area (especially going uphill) it will start to slip and lose traction (even with chains on ) !!!! I have had to half unload the cart just to get moving again. I still love the machine, but I thought I might need a heavier tractor. So, I started to look on the internet for something that was heavier, but not too expensive. I already own a bigger tractor....a 35 Hp New Holland with a cab and backhoe.....not real good in the mountains in tight spots. I found that the old Cub Lo-boys might be a good fix. They weigh about 1500 lbs....a lot more than the MTD....not much hp but the gears make up for that. So I found and bought a 1974 Cub Lo-boy for $1500. It was in great shape and was owned by one farm family all it's life. I took off the Woods mower deck and now have a great wood hauler. Even though it has turf tires, it really bites. I've thought about getting chains for it ( it has pretty big tires) but I haven't bit the bullet yet and sprung for them. So if any of you are having traction problems, this might be the fix for you.....it sure works good for me !!!!!! I named him Howard, after the grandfather that was the original purchaser !!!! Howard found a good home and earns his keep !!!!!
> 
> Henry and Wanda


----------



## mcb (Jul 12, 2015)

Fred Wright said:


> Ag tires with wheel weights or liquid filled tires are a good option. Weight should be on the wheels, not the axles. Many newer garden tractors and lawn buggies aren't designed to support weight on the frame or unibody.
> 
> A wheelie shouldn't be possible. If your tractor tries to stand on its hind legs you've likely got the point of pull above the rear axle.



if u arent pulling from above the height of the rear then u cant lift the log. youre just dragging it in the dirt and now gonna wreck saw chain and bar back home. dont bother skidding if u dont intend to get them out of the dirt.


the natural layout of a mower prevents good winch location for skidding.. it would be best right in your lap. above and forward of the rear axle like a goose neck ball.

aluminum rear end housings shouldnt be doing this, that ill agree.


----------



## mcb (Jul 14, 2015)

Heres a great vid to illustrate bad pulley placement. If the arch was 2 feet forward right over the axle, the load wouldnt be able to wheelie the machine because the leverage ratio of the fulcrum would be drastically less. And further still with grapple he could just grab a ballast log.




Notice something very important here.. No matter how much weight, power and traction... Logs layin flat are hard to move. This skidder only budges them when he starts to drop the nose down and the front end momentum creates enough leverage at the arch to boing the logs off the ground. Each time they raise up he gains another foot or two. 

The problem here really is the arch location.. Hes teetering on that flip point like doing a wheelie with a shopping cart. If theyd stay up, he could just motor along. Got the power and the traction but not enough ballast for that compromised arch position.


----------



## bigblue12v (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice video, love it lol. Yea looks like a great way to break an axle there ....


----------



## mcb (Jul 14, 2015)

skidders use some pretty huge stuff and wheelies arent so uncommon. long as you set'r down easy not too bad.


----------



## bigblue12v (Jul 14, 2015)

mcb said:


> skidders use some pretty huge stuff and wheelies arent so uncommon. long as you set'r down easy not too bad.


The repetitive clutch dumping has to be hard on stuff, I know they're pretty overbuilt machines, but stress is stress!


----------



## macattack_ga (Jul 15, 2015)

Think something like this would work with splits? (I'd completely half the barrel)


----------



## bigblue12v (Jul 15, 2015)

That's actually fairly clever, I've seen those at tractor shows, if each one held enough for one or two days for your stove, you could maneuver a train of those staged up close to your stove and run it back and forth to the wood pile as needed. Not sure how that would do in the woods though, guess it depends on the route, terrain and durability of the carts.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jul 15, 2015)

mcb said:


> The problem here really is the arch location


..... well having the arch that far back doesn't help, but the actual problem is the hitch is too heavy for a skidder of that size


mcb said:


> If the arch was 2 feet forward right over the axle, the load wouldn't be able to wheelie the machine because the leverage ratio of the fulcrum would be drastically less


 if the fairlead was right over the axle you would need 3 ft deep fenders to not catch the tires, which would lead to turning problems, or require the cable to be let out some while pulling which would lower the hitch awfully close to the ground...
most cable skidders have their fairlead close to centered with the rear edge of the rear tires (~2.5-3ft back from the center of the axle)
in the video you posted, I believe those skidders have a hydraulic arch, where you can lower it (similar to a 3 point winch for a tractor) so it will dig in for heavy pulling, which would require the arch to be set back that far so it can move freely... good for winching...but bad for pulling


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jul 15, 2015)

bigblue12v said:


> The repetitive clutch dumping has to be hard on stuff, I know they're pretty overbuilt machines, but stress is stress!


 it probably has something similar to a powershift transmission, which most heavy equipment has had for quite a few decades...no clutching between gears or from forward to reverse...only clutching when you want to completely stop moving or just starting out or to "creep" slowly


----------



## cantoo (Jul 15, 2015)

The shop cat wheels will never last.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 17, 2015)

This is my main wood hauling set up. It is 16HP and a solid hook up with a normal automotive clutch to the transmission.





I really got a kick out of the clutch toque converter thing with the ATV. Like those Lawn tractors or if you prefer Garden Tractors don't have belts.

I have used my Simplicity 6517 (17HP) to haul wood in a 17 cu. ft. lawn cart and it is OK on flat dry ground even when you put tire chains on the loaded tires it likes to spin and if you try to go up any type of grade you don't want the cart full of fire wood cause the belt from the engine to the Hydro will get to slipping. It also will only go so fast.





For hauling a small load fast 45 to 50 MPH nothing like the Polaris 400L AWD. which will pull a load of fire wood across the creek with out getting stuck and the Simplicity or the pacer can't.





I say use what you have and expect limitations and learn to deal with them. Truth be known most here would like to just sit on their a-- and have the wood delivered to them all cut split if it were free.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 17, 2015)

Now if I could have my ideal wood hauling set up it would be a Case 310 wide track and a big custom made wagon I could haul about 10 face cord in. with a self unloader like a insluage wagon.
This would cross the creek and any hills could be paired down to mole hills plus I could bury the stumps and fill in any ruts I made.







 Al


----------



## macattack_ga (Jul 27, 2015)

12.5CF cart +slide boards behind a regular riding lawn mower. Cart holds 2x 10CF wheelbarrow loads.


----------



## Jere39 (Mar 25, 2016)

Added a smallish Grapple to the front of my GT, and have been very happy with the abilities.






I might have exceeded the mfg's recommendations on this one that had augered in on the way down:


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 25, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> Now if I could have my ideal wood hauling set up it would be a Case 310 wide track and a big custom made wagon I could haul about 10 face cord in. with a self unloader like a insluage wagon.
> This would cross the creek and any hills could be paired down to mole hills plus I could bury the stumps and fill in any ruts I made.
> Al


 You mean "this" load,






Isn't big enough??

SR


----------



## tla100 (Mar 25, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> This is my main wood hauling set up. It is 16HP and a solid hook up with a normal automotive clutch to the transmission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had an old Xplorer for a few years, Fun machine. Wife still has a 300, thing will pop on 1 or 2 pulls on the coldest day of the year


----------



## chuckwood (Mar 25, 2016)

mcb said:


> if u arent pulling from above the height of the rear then u cant lift the log. youre just dragging it in the dirt and now gonna wreck saw chain and bar back home. dont bother skidding if u dont intend to get them out of the dirt.
> 
> 
> the natural layout of a mower prevents good winch location for skidding.. it would be best right in your lap. above and forward of the rear axle like a goose neck ball.
> ...



I've never skidded firewood. If I can get a skidder to the log, then I can usually tow a wood splitter and a trailer to the log as well. I've skidded a few logs I used for milling, and had problems getting the dirt off the log so I could mill without dulling my chains. Even though the front of the log is up, the rear is still dragging.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 25, 2016)

chuckwood said:


> I've never skidded firewood. If I can get a skidder to the log, then I can usually tow a wood splitter and a trailer to the log as well. I've skidded a few logs I used for milling, and had problems getting the dirt off the log so I could mill without dulling my chains. Even though the front of the log is up, the rear is still dragging.


 Which is why, when ever I can't haul the logs, I skid them still in "tree length".

Then I skid them from the "butt" end, leaving them to skid with the top on the ground, and the top is what is what I cut up for fire wood, so I end up with clean logs, going on the mill.

SR


----------



## Shawn L (Apr 1, 2019)

bigblue12v said:


> Anyone using a garden tractor to haul firewood out of the woods? I don't have any woods to cut on my property, most of the land I can cut in is pretty hilly. I have a 4wd garden tractor with ag tires and weight all around. Wondering how well it might do pulling a wagon with rounds through hilly woods. Or a atv style log arch even better. It doesn't have locking differentials nor a lot of articulation in the front axle, it's really best at ground engaging attachments and soft ground or traveling across muddy areas. Aka can't climb logs across the trail... Wondering if it's a waste of time to build an arch to use behind it. The kind that hitches to tractor and picks the whole log up not dragging it in the mud.
> Thanks
> 
> MS360 Pro
> ...


----------



## Shawn L (Apr 1, 2019)

bigblue12v said:


> Anyone using a garden tractor to haul firewood out of the woods? I don't have any woods to cut on my property, most of the land I can cut in is pretty hilly. I have a 4wd garden tractor with ag tires and weight all around. Wondering how well it might do pulling a wagon with rounds through hilly woods. Or a atv style log arch even better. It doesn't have locking differentials nor a lot of articulation in the front axle, it's really best at ground engaging attachments and soft ground or traveling across muddy areas. Aka can't climb logs across the trail... Wondering if it's a waste of time to build an arch to use behind it. The kind that hitches to tractor and picks the whole log up not dragging it in the mud.
> Thanks
> 
> MS360 Pro
> ...





bigblue12v said:


> Anyone using a garden tractor to haul firewood out of the woods? I don't have any woods to cut on my property, most of the land I can cut in is pretty hilly. I have a 4wd garden tractor with ag tires and weight all around. Wondering how well it might do pulling a wagon with rounds through hilly woods. Or a atv style log arch even better. It doesn't have locking differentials nor a lot of articulation in the front axle, it's really best at ground engaging attachments and soft ground or traveling across muddy areas. Aka can't climb logs across the trail... Wondering if it's a waste of time to build an arch to use behind it. The kind that hitches to tractor and picks the whole log up not dragging it in the mud.
> Thanks
> 
> MS360 Pro
> ...



Yes a garden tractor actually works graet for doing fire wood and you would be highly suprized at haw much power one has. A lawn tractor no there's a big difference between the two. I use a late 90s simlicitys sovereign with kowler 18HP motor. Iv been using it to run a small fire wood operation the last year. I made custom tire chains and it eats mud snow and a couple ATVs when it comes to pulling logs. I have a pair of skidding tongs hooked to the back no 3 point hitch but that would be nice to have. It pulls 30 foot 16inch diameter logs and some times a whole tree depending on haw many branches are on them. I'll post pics and maybe a video or two. I live in upstate New York in the high country and we get lots of snow and with the tire chains on it pulling through a foot in a half of snow is about it's limits with bigger stuff after that I half to cut them down a bit. If your gonna use one of these in the woods for pulling stuff tire chains are a must whether you get snow or not. They will pritty much pull anything as long as you get traction. All things said your not gonna run a logging business with one but if your in no big rush and just want to pull out some fire wood for your self or to make a little side money these old garden tractors can be had for $300 to $800 and by all means try for your self. I would look for something like a old JD 316 317 or 318 or cub cadet or simplicity with at least a 12HP but my self would look for one with a V-twin. Hope this sheds some light on this subject and you can hear it from some one with experience.


----------



## Shawn L (Apr 1, 2019)

bigblue12v said:


> Anyone using a garden tractor to haul firewood out of the woods? I don't have any woods to cut on my property, most of the land I can cut in is pretty hilly. I have a 4wd garden tractor with ag tires and weight all around. Wondering how well it might do pulling a wagon with rounds through hilly woods. Or a atv style log arch even better. It doesn't have locking differentials nor a lot of articulation in the front axle, it's really best at ground engaging attachments and soft ground or traveling across muddy areas. Aka can't climb logs across the trail... Wondering if it's a waste of time to build an arch to use behind it. The kind that hitches to tractor and picks the whole log up not dragging it in the mud.
> Thanks
> 
> MS360 Pro
> ...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 1, 2019)

bigblue12v said:


> The repetitive clutch dumping has to be hard on stuff, I know they're pretty overbuilt machines, but stress is stress!



I've only run a couple models of skidders, quite a bit of time in a 648D and a bit in a 648GIII. Pulling a bit too much and getting the front in the air isn't anything abnormal. I'd imagine if every pull had the machine up on 2 wheels it'd certainly wouldn't be great for it.
Thing is even well before it's popping wheelies, it's pretty hard to steer.

The new 848L I sat in all joystick control. The seat is on a rotator too so you can spin instead of having to twist to see the back. Here's a short video that shows it pretty decent.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Apr 1, 2019)

Garden tractors are more than capable of hauling wood. Before I got my Ford and my Kioti, I used exclusively garden tractors. Hauled dozens and dozens of cords of fresh cut hardwoods. Some of the loads were up to 2500#. Tons of pictures, but I've posted them before in numerous threads already.

Thing to remember is a garden tractor is a lot different than a lawn tractor. Big bolt on rear tires, huge axle (usually with 2 ranges), heavy duty frame as thick as a pickup truck, steel and cast iron throughout, 800+ lbs dry. Meant for year round work.

My 9020 Simplicity Powermax for example weighs 1480 lbs without any additional ballasting, has 20 x 8 x 10 front tires, and 29 x 12 x 15 rear tires (could be outfitted with OEM 31 x 15.5 x 15 high floatation rears as well. Has 3 ranges. Just an absolute monster of a garden tractor. 60" deck, 3 point hitch, rear pto, standard front hydraulic ports, 15" ground clearance, about 7' long and 4' wide with a 56" wheelbase.

If my 700 lb dry Sears SS14 with a single cylinder 14 hp Briggs will pull 2000+ lbs in a trailer, I can't venture to guess what the Powermax would pull. Allllottttt.


----------



## Shawn L (Apr 11, 2019)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> I didn't say that is what he needed.. once again someone ASS-U-ME ing. I can't imagine a yard tractor can pull much of a log.


Well a yard tractor No. A garden tractor yes it can you would be varry surprised. A buddy of mine was over yesterday as I was outside splitting fire wood and said Holly **** haw did you get these logs over here, I pointed and said the tractor he said no you didn't. I hoped on to the tractor and backed up to the 25foot 18inc diameter log put the skidding tongs on it and took off pulled it up the hill around the house and came back. He said yea your not shiten that thing isn't playing around.


----------

